# Today on RO-Tuesday



## Mrs. PBJ (May 26, 2009)

[align=center]







*Tuesday May 26, 2009*

*Good morning to some afternoons to others

Have a great day everybun*

*





Make sure to give permission to use those photo's.

Do you have a question about the forum?
Do you not know how to use something on the forum?
Is the forum not working right for you?

Make sure you let everyone know in the Chat About The Forum Section.






We have some birthdays today 

Evy is celebrating there birthday today
Have a great day filled with lots of fun





arty:


We have other members birthdays that we have not seen in a while.
Remember to put those birthdays on the forum Calender!!!

If you are celebrating your birthday today and I missed it just add it in, in a post.







We have a new member from Texas.

:happyrabbit:


Roxxann and there beautiful girls are joining the forum.

:USAflagwaving:

We have a veteran on the forum go welcome him.

:welcome1

Girl Girl No Boy Girl Reintroduction from a member who just found out the gender fairy paid them a visit.

anic:

Rachael and her mini-lop have come to join the forum go welcome them.

:yahoo:

And go make sure to welcome all our new members every day.

:welcome1







Tasha lost her beloved Buffy binky free baby. You will be missed by many.







Ruby goes in for her spay today please keep her in your thoughts.
Watch this thread for updates.
ray:

Growing mint having some issues some great ideas in this thread. and if you can offer any help.
onder:

Denise bun is ready to come home but they can't go get it. Go find out why. And maybe if you can help we might be able to pull together to get it to them.
:group:

Rabbit safe flooring
:anyone:

Koby and Toby bonding.
:bunnyhug:







Piffy's moms and dads are worried about her again. 
ray:

Nick is still sick can you affoer Beth some advice
ray:







Baby photo's we need pictures soon.
:waiting:

Moving with buns can you offer any advice.
ray:

Possible baby's on the way.










Bored bun







Frederick, MD

New York








A lot have been updated go check them all out!!!!






Sailing

Theirs a lot of on going older thread not much new go check them all out.* 







*Guess The Member

*[/align][align=left]*1. This member joined Jan 13, 2008

2. This member has under 1000 post

3. This member has over 10 rabbits.

4. This member likes a certain football team


I wanted to add make sure y'all update those profiles. I have checked a lot and there no info in them. If you would like to be part of this game make sure you update those profiles. *

*I will be adding a new game next week also. I know most members know rabbit breeds. But some including myself don't know them all so I am going to be adding a game guess the breed. I will pull pictures from the breeders section. So be ready to guess the breed next week. Its a way for some member to see how good they are and others to learn about other breeds. *
[/align]


----------



## cheryl (May 26, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And goodnight to us lol....it's 11:12pm here....

Thinking of Piffy and Nick


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 26, 2009)

I will be adding that.

Thank You


----------



## Evey (May 27, 2009)

Thank you for the birthday wishes! 

Kathy


----------



## Saudade (May 27, 2009)

It's kirby and toby!


----------



## Boz (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting my mint thread!


----------



## Numbat (May 27, 2009)

> And goodnight to us lol....it's 11:12pm here....
> 
> Thinking of Piffy and Nick


Ditto 


Btw Piffy's infirmary thread is not linked, instead it's Kirby and Toby's bonding.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 27, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> > And goodnight to us lol....it's 11:12pm here....
> >
> > Thinking of Piffy and Nick
> 
> ...


Oh thanks I will have a mod change it I cant edit anymore


----------

